# Tips for Turkey footy, from Kings of Odds:



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tips released for today (Sunday) at KingsOfOdds.com*

_By " *Redeleven-8* ", Tipster Team Member:_

Soccer » Turkey » SuperLiga » Fenerbahce - Kayserispor
Bet type: Asian Handicap
*Fenerbahce -1.5 2.06,* at Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

----------------------

*Good luck!  *


----------



## Yvette (Dec 30, 2013)

I guess, this is a nice choice, thank you, hope to get lucky this time


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 6, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds*
Tip released by "G Sports", Special Status Tipster:

Turkey » Turkish Cup » Sivasspor - Bursaspor
1.2% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - Sivasspor +0.25 -208 (18:00 CET)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

Good luck!

-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds. Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## 3S_team (Dec 16, 2014)

The only game of today’s Turkish Cup between Superlig clubs. Only one point separates the 2 teams in the league (17 pts – 16 pts).
A noticeable fact regarding the hosts is the 33.33% percentage for Over 3.5. In 60% of their home games, they are scoring at least once in the 2nd half and have been receiving the first card for 5 straight home games.
On the other hand, Konyaspor shows a 62.5% chance of finishing the first half tied, having the exact same probability for an Under 2.5 Goals in the Final score. Last but not least, we remark that in their last 5 away games, Konyaspor shows an Over 3.5 Cards.


----------



## BgFutbol (Dec 16, 2014)

I agree with your analysis. It's very clean and made by statistics.


----------



## 3S_team (Dec 16, 2014)

Most of the numbers confirmed.


----------



## Andy987 (Jun 29, 2015)

I too agree with it and also thanks the numbers are confirmed.


----------



## Betsat Giriş (Nov 22, 2018)

Fenerbahçe are in a terrible shape this season! Totally unpredictible... It'll take some guts and skills to bet on their games.


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 22, 2018)

Betsat Giriş said:


> Fenerbahçe are in a terrible shape this season! Totally unpredictible... It'll take some guts and skills to bet on their games.


Do you think they will get relegated? Right now they are nr. 13


https://us.soccerway.com/teams/turkey/istanbul-buyuksehir-bsk/2884/
1 İstanbul Başak… 12 8 3 1 17 5 +12 27 WWWWD
2 Galatasaray 12 7 2 3 22 14 +8 23 WDLDW
3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Kasımpaşa 12 7 1 4 26 19 +7 22 WLDWW
4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yeni Malatyaspor 12 6 3 3 19 10 +9 21 WWWLD
5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Antalyaspor 12 6 2 4 16 18 -2 20 LWDWL
6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ankaragücü 12 6 1 5 15 13 +2 19 LWWWL
7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beşiktaş 12 5 3 4 20 16 +4 18 LLWLD
8 Göztepe 12 6 0 6 15 14 +1 18 LWLWL
9 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Konyaspor 12 4 5 3 17 14 +3 17 WDLDD
10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trabzonspor 12 4 4 4 19 18 +1 16 LDDDW
11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sivasspor 12 3 5 4 14 18 -4 14 WDLDD
12 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bursaspor 12 2 7 3 10 11 -1 13 LDWDW
13 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fenerbahçe 12 3 4 5 11 15 -4 13 WDLDD
14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Akhisarspor 12 3 3 6 13 20 -7 12 WDWLL
15 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kayserispor 12 3 3 6 10 17 -7 12 LLWLD
16 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alanyaspor 12 4 0 8 6 18 -12 12 LLLLL
17 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BB Erzurumspor 12 2 5 5 10 14 -4 11 WDDDW
18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rizespor 12 1 5 6 13 19 -6 8


----------



## Betsat Giriş (Nov 23, 2018)

Relegated ?! No. They'll probably make it to top 8, even earn Europa League place. They are a powerful club in Turkey after all so they'll wake up eventually.


----------

